# Dillon Baby Blue!



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Caught him nettin shad last saturday in the spillway. Aint he adorable?


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

yep, hes purrrrtyyyy lol


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Doesnt look like it has a tag? did they not tag all of them?


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catfish_hunter said:


> Doesnt look like it has a tag? did they not tag all of them?


I think they tagged like a couple hundred or 500 or somethin. It woulda took them forever to tag all of them.They stocked between 10,000-14,000


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Where did they stock them at?


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catfishhunterjames said:


> Where did they stock them at?


Dillon


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Joey209 said:


> Dillon


I never heard of that place is it on the Ohio river or a state lake??


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice pic Joey,thanks for sharing it.Guess it supports their view that they all will end up in the Ohio.Too bad,but hopefully Hoover shows some success.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catfishhunterjames said:


> I never heard of that place is it on the Ohio river or a state lake??


It's a lake about an hour east of columbus. It's known for its abundant shad population and channel cats


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

Joey209 said:


> It's a lake about an hour east of columbus. It's known for its abundant shad population and channel cats


Thanks I was hoping for the Ohio river, because I have fish it for many year and I can count on one hand how many blue I have caught.  And I have been out 4 time this year and yet to catch a cat.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

catfishhunterjames said:


> Thanks I was hoping for the Ohio river, because I have fish it for many year and I can count on one hand how many blue I have caught.  And I have been out 4 time this year and yet to catch a cat.


I wouldn't worry. West virginia has been stocking then ohio river for a few years now and that's prolly where most off the dillon blues will end up


----------



## gryan1966 (Feb 11, 2005)

But the ones that stay in there will hopefully be bigguns with all that shad in there


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

The tagged blue that I caught was #1002. The tags are also very visible I don't see how you would catch one and not know it was tagged. This one definitely isn't tagged.

Larry


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

This fish had no tag on it


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, again, this is great news! They're surviving and hopefully thriving! The one I caught in my castnet at Rokeby Dam looked a bit heavier in body mass. It was hanging out with similar sized channel cats which also came up in the net. Anyone who has caught a catfish or carp for that matter in a cast net knows what a pain they are to get out! I was very careful with the little blue and hopefully he's still kicking somewhere! Thanks for the report Joey! I am sure plenty will stay in Dillon lake and they seem to be dispersing well! In another 5-10 years, there should be some decent blues showing up all over! Exciting stuff!


----------

